# How much does machine polishing cost?



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Totally random, broad question here. How much would it cost for a family saloon to be machine polished professionally? Are talking hundreds? Thousands?

I know it's a bit like asking how long is a piece of string but thought I'd put it out there.

Cheers.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

would all depend on the condition of the paint. you see companies offering a full correcting that can be up to 500


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

when i was looking on my golf a guy wanted £450.00 and said it would take two days.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Totally depends on the who and the what, but a couple of hundred starting point is to be expected


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, what I needed to know.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you will never just get a machine polish a lot of pro's like to do it from start to finish to ensure their standards are met to risky not to.

the price will depend on the condition like everything if it is bad then budget more but you are talking about 400 - 500


----------



## AndyGTI (Dec 2, 2009)

Pictures may help determine how much work is needed


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Thought posting pictures were discouraged here by the Moderators? 

Meant to post photos in Showroom or Studio and just link here.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

budget anywhere from 300-1000 depending on paint condition, where, when, who and how.. but probably be in the 300-600 range for average size saloon.


----------



## AndyGTI (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry man didn't know pictures were not allowed.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

AndyGTI said:


> Sorry man didn't know pictures were not allowed.


Pictures in the relevant section are fine.
Show room or studio section is not the correct place in this instance.
Those sections are for pictures and a write up of a valet or detail you have done and also for the paid supporters to display their work.

This section is for discussing detailing which can include relevant pictures :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just had my focus ST machined and that was £100 but it had very little swirls and was just a tidy up as the paint was in very good condition already


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> budget anywhere from 300-1000 depending on paint condition, where, when, who and how..


Or a smidgen more if your off to Pebble Beach


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm shocked at how much you guys have been quoted.. I did all the valeting side of stuff at the bodyshop i worked at, i would do a big car "vectra estate size" for 150-200. Take a few hours. Machine polished and waxed with 3M.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> I'm shocked at how much you guys have been quoted.. I did all the valeting side of stuff at the bodyshop i worked at, i would do a big car "vectra estate size" for 150-200. Take a few hours. Machine polished and waxed with 3M.


there is a big but here depending on condition...very few pro's would do it for that amount because of the time and materials are way more...

a few hours for a correction just smacks of rushing to me.


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

Depends where you are in the country as I suspect prices are higher in the south east but here in the south west I would expect to pay around £300 for a full days correction with a decent wax such as Swissvax.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> there is a big but here depending on condition...very few pro's would do it for that amount because of the time and materials are way more...
> 
> a few hours for a correction just smacks of rushing to me.


Tru dat. I couldn't even get round a car with a paint cleanser and wax it in 2 hours! Takes me literally all day to do a single stage polish


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

There's no such thing as a days correction. True paint correction takes a few days. You can enhance a car in a day and remove the majority of swirls, but you'll not 100% correct (and by correct I mean remove every swirl, rds, and any other defect) in a day.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Paragon said:


> There's no such thing as a days correction. True paint correction takes a few days. You can enhance a car in a day and remove the majority of swirls, but you'll not 100% correct (and by correct I mean remove every swirl, rds, and any other defect) in a day.


Doesn't that depend on the state of the paint to begin with?


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Doesn't that depend on the state of the paint to begin with?


Well if you wanted to be pedantic you could say that yeah. Technically speaking I "corrected" two new cars last week, as I had to remove a few RDS and a couple of bits of wash damage at a dealers. The paint was otherwise immaculate to start with. I'd hardly call that correction though, to be honest, as thats doing a disservice to my fellow tradesmen who take anything from 2-5 days doing true paint correction...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ribvanrey said:


> Thought posting pictures were discouraged here by the Moderators?
> 
> Meant to post photos in Showroom or Studio and just link here.


erm.. how exactly is that then?...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Tru dat. I couldn't even get round a car with a paint cleanser and wax it in 2 hours! Takes me literally all day to do a single stage polish


last time i did a full strip on the volvo that was cleanish i started at 8 ceramishield finished by about 2 :lol: rest of the day was interior i finish at 4:30 :lol:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> there is a big but here depending on condition...very few pro's would do it for that amount because of the time and materials are way more...
> 
> a few hours for a correction just smacks of rushing to me.


It can be done quickly. But there is quick and good and quick and rushed.. I wouldn't rush any job. But if the boss is about like any job they want it done to move to the next (more money)

Pro's wise, look at some of the amazing works they do on here, takes ages. But if your not stopping to do 50/50 pics and pics stuff gets done alot quicker.. (not knocking any ones work)



stangalang said:


> Tru dat. I couldn't even get round a car with a paint cleanser and wax it in 2 hours! Takes me literally all day to do a single stage polish


But you are doing is as a hobby, not paid for work.. There is the difference. I wax my car in an hour, but i can also take 3hours to do it...(by hand, using Meg's mirror glaze)


----------

